# Buttangeln vom Kutter,wie?



## Jürgen D. (22. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich mache bald eine Kutterfahrt auf Plattfisch.Wie würdet ihr 
vom Kutter aus fischen?


----------



## drolle68 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Buttangeln vom Kutter,wie?*

Hallo. Gibt gute fertige Vorfächer. Habe immer am besten mit rot gelben Auftriebskörpern und Perlen (wichtig) gefangen. Außerdem ein kleines Stück Fluoschlauch in grün. Je nach Drift (Ist ja meistens nicht so tief) 80- 120 gr. Oft kamen die Bisse nur weit weg vom Kutter. Ruhig ein wenig Schnur rauslassen. Viel Spaß.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Buttangeln vom Kutter,wie?*



Jürgen D. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich mache bald eine Kutterfahrt auf Plattfisch.Wie würdet ihr
> vom Kutter aus fischen?


 

 Also in Kanada würde ich zumindest Schnüre mit einer Tragkraft von 15 KG an aufwärts einsetzen. In Norwegischen Gewässern können die Platten auch mal wesentlich schwereres Gerät erfordern.
 Bleie solltest du bis 1,5 Kilo mindestens zur Hand haben. |supergri


----------



## micha_2 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Buttangeln vom Kutter,wie?*

die fertigen vorfächer sind ******** gebunden, das ende der schnur steht nach vorn und zerreisst dir jeden wattwurm


----------



## Jürgen D. (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Buttangeln vom Kutter,wie?*

Morgen,
ich meinte natürlich in der Ostsee, von Kiel aus.
Die Vorfächer wollte ich eh selber binden. Fischt ihr mit 
Nachläufermontage, geht auch der Buttlöffel.
Wie ist es mit der Scheuchwirkung mit so einem großen Kutter
im flachen Wasser? Muss ich vorwerfen wie beim Dorschangeln?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## M@wurst (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Buttangeln vom Kutter,wie?*



Jürgen D. schrieb:


> Morgen,
> ich meinte natürlich in der Ostsee, von Kiel aus.
> Die Vorfächer wollte ich eh selber binden. Fischt ihr mit
> Nachläufermontage, geht auch der Buttlöffel.
> ...



Theoretisch geht beides. 

Wenn ich mit einem Kutter draußen bin, habe ich ein ganz normales gebundenes Vorfach, Wattwurm rauf und runterlassen. Scheuchwirkung des Kutters ist gleich null.

Rute habe ich immer in der Hand und die Schnur auf Spannung. Durch die geflochtene Schnur merke ich jeden Biss. Ich schlage auch zügig an, weil Babydorsche Beifang sind. 

Alternative zu Wattwurm sind Heringsfetzen. Dann hat man mehr Platte und kaum noch Dorsch.


----------



## Ines (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Buttangeln vom Kutter,wie?*

Wichtig sind schwere Bleie, damit der Köder bei Drift auch grundnah bleibt. Da können bis zu 500g nötig sein, unter Umständen auch mehr.
Und die Vorfächer so lang wie möglich, aber nicht so lang, dass sie den pilkenden Nachbarn behindern. 
Spinnerblättchen in rot und gelbgrün locken gut Platte an. Manchmal beißt aber auch ein Dorsch.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Buttangeln vom Kutter,wie?*

Naja, ein halbes Kilo Blei wirst du wohl eher selten brauchen auf der Ostsee. Ich bin das letzte mal trotz Windstärke 5-6 mit einem 60 Gramm Buttlöffel klar gekommen. Schnur zwischen die Finger und immer wieder nachgeben, oder eben einziehen, je nachdem auf welcher Seite du stehst...Ein klein wenitg Fingerspitzengefühl brauchst du vielleicht. Aber ansonsten ist das keine Hexerei.

Björn


----------



## Ines (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Buttangeln vom Kutter,wie?*

Bei wenig Drift kein Problem. Aber das weisst Du vorher nicht. Du weisst auch nicht, welche Tiefen der Kutter ansteuert. Mit 500g rechne ich auch höchst selten, aber 200-300g Bleie sollte man schon dabei haben. Spaß macht es mir übrigens auch mehr mit Buttlöffel.


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Buttangeln vom Kutter,wie?*



Ines schrieb:


> aber 200-300g Bleie sollte man schon dabei haben.


auf jeden fall, ansonsten "freut" sich der nebenmann und man selber natürlich auch.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Buttangeln vom Kutter,wie?*

Wenn die zu erwartenden Fische weniger wiegen als das Blei, macht das angeln eh keinen Spaß mehr. Du ziehst vermutlich nicht viel mehr als ein leicht zuckendes Gewicht aus der Tiefe - wenn du den Biss denn überhaupt merkst :q 
Beim Buttangeln werdet ihr vermutlich zwischen 7 und 15 m fischen. Also nicht sonderlich tief. Nimm alle möglichen Gewichtsklassen mit. Wenn du die Halb-Kilo-Klopper nicht brauchst, hast du dir durch den Fußmarsch "Auto-Kutter", "Kutter-Auto" wenigstend das Fitness-Studi gespart :q

Björn


----------



## XDorschhunterX (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Buttangeln vom Kutter,wie?*

Die Frage ist wie man den platten Burschen nachstellen will, mit der Pilkrute oder langen Naturköderrute. Wer sagt denn dass die zu erwartendenen Fische leichter sind, wie die verwandten Bleie. Bei unserer letzten Tour auf Platten hatten wir zum Teil Fische von 45-50 cm  die wiegen wohl etwas mehr wie die hier angesprochenen Bleie. Je nach Rute in der Länge angepaßte Vorfächer, Mundschnüre mit roten orangen oder gelben Perlen und Spinnerblättern oder Spin Glows.


----------

